# How much BS you think this is?



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

https://www.scientificfishing.com/moreinfo/new_bite_light/newbitelightinfo.cfm


----------



## fender66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure how much BS it is, but I haven't caught a single fish all day. After I read the entire article, I caught 4 lunkin' Hawgs in 20 minutes! :---)


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 1, 2011)

It's not new, Hasn't been around already?


----------



## redbug (Apr 1, 2011)

I have used the laser lure and caught fish on it.. 
I know a few guys that swear buy them in certain circumstances


----------



## lbursell (Apr 1, 2011)

The so-called comparisons weren't valid. A real test would be to use two of the same lures - one with the light activated; one with the light de-activated. If there is a difference in the catch rate, then I MIGHT be convinced. Then again, I'm still waiting for my Flying Lures to fill up the boat.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 1, 2011)

That stupid ad pops up all over the place. They try to make it look like a news article, as if that adds credibility :roll:


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 4, 2011)

lbursell said:


> I'm still waiting for my Flying Lures to fill up the boat.



Those things worked good as jigs on a jigging pole for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## lbursell (Apr 4, 2011)

crkdltr said:


> lbursell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for my Flying Lures to fill up the boat.
> ...




But, I do take pride in the fact that I NEVER bought any Helicopter Lures.


----------



## Butthead (Apr 7, 2011)

That lure has been around for a while. I feel like if it was that good, you would really be hearing about it.
And the news article format is such a joke. Manufacturers of quality baits don't need gimmicks like that to sell their products.

My grandma bought me a flying lure kit when I was younger. She found it at one of those deep discount store like Big Lots and thought it looked neat. Thanks Grandma! :LOL2:


----------



## clumzy_31 (Apr 21, 2011)

my senko outfishes this lure!


----------



## kybluesnbass (Apr 25, 2011)

I though red disappeared under the water? Fish are not attracted to the sight of blood but the smell. If you look at the blood vain in you're skin they look blue and only turn red when UV light hits them.


----------



## crkdltr (May 4, 2011)

lbursell said:


> crkdltr said:
> 
> 
> > lbursell said:
> ...





 umm... yeah... well you see... there's just no good excuse..


----------



## one100grand (May 4, 2011)

crkdltr said:


> lbursell said:
> 
> 
> > lbursell said:
> ...



I too have fallen victim of the Flying Lure...Helicopter Lure....and Banjo Minnow.....

I've managed to catch fish on all 3, so I can tell you that they are capable of catching fish..but the trick is that you've got to fish them literally for months before you'll learn how to fish them...the big drawback is that you could fish almost anything for months and catch fish

If I were to pick one gimmick lure to buy again, it would be the Banjo Minnow (although I wouldn't buy it again)


----------



## PlainBassCrazy (Jun 14, 2011)

thats a killer night fishing lure


----------



## Skippy (Jun 22, 2011)

I really wish I had a lure that catch too many fish =D> i need to get better with lure fishing , i fish with live bait a lot and not to much with lures , so i am always looking for ways to catch more fish with lures. I might just have to pick that up next time i see it


----------



## lswoody (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't know for sure, if any. If I've bought any of those type lures it was a couple of the chatterbaits, but I have caught several fish with them as have alot of other folks and some tours have been won with them.


----------



## centralillski (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got to cry BS on this thing. It might as well read 'I know of a guy who works with someone who's dad used this one lure that caught so many fish they (you never know who _they_ are) asked him to leave the lake.' Bleh. I'm as much of a sucker as the next guy when it comes to new lures that are guaranteed to catch fish but haven't seen the results outfish classic lures fished correctly.


----------

